# Portable work bench for garage HELP



## COWHEAD (Feb 10, 2015)

I really need a work bench for my garage I currently use a old hollow core dore on some saw horses and it works but its not at all stable and its a pain in the  . I would like to Make something about 5 ft wide and be able to have a extension cord on it with a power strip so I can have my air compressor and my vacuum under it. And on one of the sides have some small shelfs for screws air nails kreg jig and to hold my drills and bits. I guess I need to figure out how to put some good casters on it and have a side that lifts up to make it a full 8ft long but im not sure how deep to make it so could I go 2ft deep and than have the back lift up so its a full 4x8 work bench? Has anyone else done this before? or am I just going to be better off building a 2x8 bench and having the back lift up to make the 4x8 part? I am just starting to get into wood working and I am going to start planing down some old wood and building some things out of old pallet wood and some desks for the kids and eventually a Bunk bed So I just want a nice usable work surface for assembly and some painting and staining. So any suggestions would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm currently building something like that which is 3'x5'. I put HF 10" rubber tires on one end and have solid legs on the other. On one side I have doors with adjustable shelves and doors and drawers on the other side. It will look something like a vegetable cart.


----------



## COWHEAD (Feb 10, 2015)

Any Pictures?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The first picture shows the 5/8" rod I used for an axle. I will be holding the wheels on with just a shaft collar. 

The bench will be primarily used for automotive tools and wrenches. That is why I made a lip on the top to be able to assemble things without screws rolling off the edge of the table.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

First, Welcome here to this very friendly woodworking forum! Your ideas for a workbench are unique, but please consider also making some drawing designs on paper and a list of needs to make that bench all that you require (for now). Many years ago I was given a massive 6'x4' work bench with 6x6 legs and a large center drawer. As time and needs changed, so did that bench, adding top "dog holes", a front adjustable plate for planning, extra shelving, and a removable 1/4" ply top for staining/painting to name a few. There are some "bench building" books available as well as magazines to give you more ideas. Build your bench solid and strong and it may last a life time! Hope to see some of your ideas as you progress. Be safe.


----------



## COWHEAD (Feb 10, 2015)

woodchux said:


> F adding top "dog holes", a front adjustable plate for planning, extra shelving, and a removable 1/4" ply top for staining/painting to name a few. .


What are "Dog Holes" I have often seen benches with holes in the top and some sort of black pipe looking thing with a wooden handle what is that? 
Do you have any pictures of how your bench was set up?


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Dog holes are holes in the top of the bench to receive bench dogs. Bench dogs fit into the dog holes and protrude above the surface of the bench and are useful for pushing your workpiece up against such as for hand planing. 

Oftentimes, a workpiece is held firmly between a bench dog on one end, and a vice on the other.


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

Cowhead, 
Checkout Youtube for all the benches that a being built there. The type of bench you have I think depends on the space you have. In my previous shop I had plenty of space so I had a dedicated assembly table along with two additional built in benches. My new shop which is in the two car garage I have to make that bench more multifunctional. 
I'll post some photos when I start mine. Right now it is on sketch paper. 
Good Luck


----------

